# Dandelion seeds..on sale, Free shipping cost/3.00 for 100 seeds



## terracolson (Oct 28, 2009)

I wanted to plant some dandelions in the corner of my enclosure, not that i dont have enough in my yard already...but I thought it would be a great idea for my girls...

http://www.localharvest.org/store/M14417

the above link has a 100 seeds for 3.00 Free shipping.

Just thought i would let every one know.


----------



## terracolson (Oct 28, 2009)

i think i corrected it


----------



## bettinge (Oct 28, 2009)

100 seeds for $3, thats about 1 or 2 flowers worth. My yard is a gold mine! I'm rich!


----------



## terracolson (Oct 28, 2009)

Really? i would think 100 seeds would be 100 flowers?


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 28, 2009)

Each flower makes a gazillion seeds. Haven't you ever picked a dandelion that has gone to seed and blown the fuzzy seeds into the wind?

Yvonne


----------



## dmmj (Oct 28, 2009)

I want to know how he/she counts them. must have very tiny tweezers and really really good eyes.


----------



## bettinge (Oct 28, 2009)

Really its like everything else.....supply and demand! This time of year the seeds supply is low therefor the price is high!

Guess what defies supply demand economics? TURKEY! When demand is the greatest, the prices are the lowest at Thanksgiving! I guess maybe there are lots of extra birds raised, but I think its the stores luring you in to buy lots of over priced stuff like egg nog!


----------



## terracolson (Oct 29, 2009)

Oh I get it!!! a purchased pack or seed is like to fuzz balls.... I see....

I bought these cause they are the organic edible type, I have noticed there are different types and I picked these out for cooking as well. I dont think i will eat the ones out of my yard. These are from a bakery and they use them.


----------



## dmmj (Oct 29, 2009)

Of course the question is? is he/she actually selling any? he/she could post it all day long but if he/she is not selling any then all well, but I don't begrudge anyone I love capitalism and I think it works pretty darn good.


----------



## spikethebest (Dec 14, 2009)

did anyone buy any? is now an okay time of the year to plant them?

i live in sunny southern california, but the coldest it gets is 30 degrees F, and might rain once in awhile.

or should i just wait until the spring.

thanks


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Dec 15, 2009)

I bought some. I figured I could risk $3.00 on this investment. I'm not going to plant them anytime soon... Well I have contemplated planting them in their enclosure... But I don't know how well that would work...

Random, but has anyone ever had/made dandelion wine?


----------



## Luvthemtorts (Dec 16, 2009)

Never made the wine but when I was about 8 years old we would roll the dried leaves in newsapaper and smoke them and then drink out of the polluted creek in the woods to get the taste out of our mouths.
Despite this I'm happy to report we never got any serious illnesses however I did have my big toe cut off by a peanut butter jar/minnow trap experiment gone horribly wrong. I was all good until mom told me they were gonna have to sew it back on. Then I cried and started screaming "am I gonna be alright"? You guys will be happy to know I still got all ten toes!
Oh the joys of youth but I digress........


----------

